# NFS  - Verzeichnisse Mounten



## Softkick (14. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe auf dem Rechner 1 das Verzeichniss /DATEN exportiert. In der exports Datei steht /DATEN  rechner1(rw)
Rechner2 ist auch in der hosts Datei eingetragen. Die Dateien hosts.allow und hosts.deny sind leer. Der Portmapper und der NFS-Server wurden neu gestartet und exportfs zeigt mir den richtigen Export.
Rechner1-redhat7.2 und Rechner2 ver 9.0

auf Rechner2 kann ich aber das verzeichnis nicht mounten. showmount rechner1 zeigt mir nichts an und der mount-Befehl sagt:Keine Berechtigung.

mount: rechner1:/DATEN failed, reason given by server: Keine Berechtigung

Auf beiden Rechnern ist keine Firewall installiert und alle aktionen hab ich als root vorgenommmen.

- andersrum gehts: Ich kann ein Verzeichnis von rechner2 auf rechner1 mounten

Hat jemand eine Idee


----------



## melmager (14. Juli 2003)

> In der exports Datei steht /DATEN rechner1(rw)



/DATEN rechner2(rw) 

währe richtiger


----------



## Softkick (16. Juli 2003)

>>> melmager

natürlich steht da Rechner2 bzw. dessen IP-Adresse - habe mich nur verschrieben ;-I


----------



## Habenix (2. September 2003)

Hi,

siehe http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials130644.html

http://www.redhatforum.net

oder  hier

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials127488.html


----------

